# My dog is obsessed with my feet!



## DragonSlayer (7 December 2011)

Anyone else find the same with their dogs??

She's attacking them now...

Hahahaha...it tickles!!!


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 December 2011)

Apparently the smell between human toes is similar to a bitch on heat 

My fella does have a mouth at my feet sometimes but I tell him off coz it is rude and his teeth are sharp


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 December 2011)

Mine too, but then he gets excited and tries to hump the foot!


----------



## cassie summers (7 December 2011)

when i got my dog from battersea dogs home she was obsessed with my socks everytime i put them on she tried to pull them off she still does the same 7 years on


----------



## zoelouisem (8 December 2011)

Yer ive heard the thing about the smell of a bitch on heat too!!!Yucky!!

My pup used to love my feet and would always bite them, used to really hurt with his needle teeth!!! He doesnt do it anymore after a few rough bites and foot up backside moments!!!


----------



## WelshRuby (8 December 2011)

When I was younger we had a terrier who was besotted by Mums feet. He would lick and lick until slobber dripped on the floor. Y U C K.


----------



## Pocket_Rocket (8 December 2011)

One of my parents dogs has a foot fetish! lol She's a Shih Tzu but we know why! When she was a pup my dad used to encourage her to chase after his feet and now she's a nightmare! She goes after anyones feet I find it really annoying! I always have to keep my boots on when I go over there otherwise I get attacked! lol


----------

